# N47T engine reprogram from 163 hp to 184 hp ?



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello all, I have an F30 320d ED from 04.2012, because it is Eficient Dynamic variant it has only 163 hp, and a friend of mine has samo model but without ED an has 184 HP witch make his car a little faster then mine.
I'm thinking to reprogram my engine ECU without ED option and take it to 184 HP. Does anyone know if this is posible? Or if enything else is changed between this two variants?
I don't want to brake my engine, I just want a little more power with factory file on engine.
I searced a lot on the internet, but I didn't find anything.
Maybe someone can help me to clarify if is OK or not for engine to do this reprogram.
Thank you.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't know if there are any hardware changes.

for programming, usually after 10 working hours of th DDE, the unit "locks" and you can't re-program it with a different data sheet with e-sys.
maybe it can be done with proper BDM tools, otherwise you have to change the control unit to a new one


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

I think if I change in FA from 3E11 to 3D31 code, ISTA will see that DDE is not loaded with file for 184 hp and it will reprogram ecu with corect file. Or maybe Esys csn do this trik. Is something like deleting 843 option and reprogram DDE, or like we did Alpina flash for M47TU2 engine.
I read about 10 hours lock, but that was for coding some parameters, I don't know if it is same thing as reprograming.


----------



## SweetBMW (Dec 12, 2014)

Powerclass is coded in the DDE. Thats what cant be changed if i remember correctly. And it does.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

So what exactly do you want to say? It can or it can not be done?


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

thought about a remap? youd get the best performance possible then regardless of build date.

remapping diesels is a no-brainer really, very different world to petrols. on a DERV the map is purposely de-tuned by the manufacturers to meet emissions regulations, BMW arent stupid, they know how to make it more efficient theyre just not allowed to. the remapper comes along and with a simple efficiency tweak to the map will see you 10-20% power increase AND mpg increase without even trying.

also in most cases theres even more power to be had over stock than the simple efficiency tweaks so you can get some very good gains. evolution chips quote +40BHP and +70NM on the F10 520d on their website: http://www.evolutionchips.co.uk/Car_and_Van_Remapping_Search.asp


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

larry_bml said:


> Hello all, I have an F30 320d ED from 04.2012, because it is Eficient Dynamic variant it has only 163 hp, and a friend of mine has samo model but without ED an has 184 HP witch make his car a little faster then mine.
> I'm thinking to reprogram my engine ECU without ED option and take it to 184 HP. Does anyone know if this is posible? Or if enything else is changed between this two variants?
> I don't want to brake my engine, I just want a little more power with factory file on engine.
> I searced a lot on the internet, but I didn't find anything.
> ...


I read somewhere that for detuned engines BMW use different materials in motor with more low quality because of decreased power but i make so many with chiptuning and with more than 184hp for example 316d with 2000cc motor for now without problems ( have some tuned a 2 years ago ) then best way is to find some chiptuning company near you to tune your existing software and make it more than 200hp for shure .


----------



## FritzP (Jan 18, 2015)

larry_bml said:


> Hello all, I have an F30 320d ED from 04.2012, because it is Eficient Dynamic variant it has only 163 hp, and a friend of mine has samo model but without ED an has 184 HP witch make his car a little faster then mine.
> I'm thinking to reprogram my engine ECU without ED option and take it to 184 HP. Does anyone know if this is posible? Or if enything else is changed between this two variants?
> I don't want to brake my engine, I just want a little more power with factory file on engine.
> I searced a lot on the internet, but I didn't find anything.
> ...


This can be done with E-sys, however, I dont know wether there are some hardware differences between ED and non-ED.
I have done the similar with my F11 520d, this is not ED variant, but had the $843 in th FA list.
Just alter the FA, remove the 843 code.
Calculate a new TAL with E-sys, and you will see that DDE come up with a new sw number.
Reflash it, and then you have 184 hp version.
Both engine have the same powerclass, so no need for coding.
I have made tests before and after with logging tools, and it is definitive, power is up, but only over 3000 rpm, below 3000 rpm these engines are equal.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for your answer. That was what I have in mind too, to do with my engine, and these days I will do it to see what will happen.


----------



## TVO (Apr 2, 2016)

larry_bml said:


> Thank you for your answer. That was what I have in mind too, to do with my engine, and these days I will do it to see what will happen.


Have u done this without 10 hours reset ?


----------

